# Xstream action AuSable 8/16-8/17



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

Well the first night started off with me catching this 16 inch fish.








Then I got this smaller 13 incher.








Then Scott finished the night off with this nice 17 incher. It was a slow night overall.









The next night me and weezer got out late (11:45) to a new spot and he picked off the first and his only fish of the evening at about 15-16 inches .








Then from their it was all me. I backed up his fish with this 15 incher.








Then I got this nice 16.5 inch fish








Then I got this nice fish








Then i foul hooked this nice 17 inch fish








Then I got this nice 16-17 inch fish








And we finished at 4am with this nice 13 inch fish for me


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

Yeah, Great pictures!! I think i'm gonna need a copy of my fish..Not because it was a monster fish but because I was actually smiling!! People at work aren't going to believe that!!!!
I shoulda had at least 3 fish... felt the fish and everything! I thought about my hooking ratio all the way home and I think I know why i miss so many on the mouse patterns! 
I'm using a bass bug hook, The hook sits a little lower than I like below the body of the fly. that way the fish really needs to engulf it to get hooked.
If I'm not mistaken, you are using a regular streamer hook? Right Tim??


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Nice fish and thanks for the report.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

ya Id like a copy of my fish too tim when you get a chance. I figured you and weezer would probably do pretty good there! Wish I could have been there!


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Weezer
Tim is using bass hooks I just got some mice off him before we fished friday night. I have been wanting to get some but Rusty was out. Probably have to order the hooks online.


----------



## kienbaumer (Jan 29, 2001)

Well that new spot looks like a good one to me. Nice fish!! How many hits did you guys get??


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

Quite a few hits. Scott get a hold of me, I have about 100 #2 bass hooks. They are a little larger than I have been using but i Think they are the size that other guys we know have been using.
Anyways, I tied a pair of rodents with the streamer hooks. and I'm going to experiment with them on bass this week sometime.


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

Riverboy is right, I am using the bass hooks. But I use size 6's. I bought some size 2's recently but I dont like em. When I get a chance guys, I'll get your pics to ya.


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Hey cant believe your  weezer. Just one question.......Wheres the Black and Mild at???????


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

Dude your gonna get me in trouble!


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

weezer

ya I could try some of those hooks out. What you doing today? maybe you could drop some off? Or I could pick some up. Let me know!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Mar 28, 2002)

I've heard you guys use the term "mousing" quite a bit. Can explain exactly what your talking about? I have done some fishing at night but always used streamers.

Is mousing just any large floating fly? Or am I way off. If you could give names of a couple typical patterns you "mouse" w/ I'd appreciate it. That way I could check it out.

Nice pics and ha just got love those petzel head lamps.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

yep mice fly's , HLS (houghton lake special), HLS Blaster, Zoo Cougar's, White night fly, Im sure there is many more. One night Weezer was doing real well with a bass type fly.


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

Weezer...got your picture all ready.

Riverboy, I got the cd of your fish burned and I am going to Franks today if you need some hooks.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

yep I do want some hooks but I think you have allready left. I know ill try that phone thinging and get off this cpu


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

dang it no answer!


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

Hey guys, looks like this wknd is shot. Moon phase is peaking and it'll be up all night from the looks of things. Time for some salmonids and lrb's til things get better.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

tim where do you get your moon phase info at?


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

http://www.thejump.net/sunset/moonrise.htm


----------

